# Market Newbie



## TashaBird (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey y’all! I’ve scoped out my local farmer & mercantile market. I’ve never done a market before. It seems like a fairly chill event. They appear to be very accommodating to really small vendors. Concerns are:
1) Samples in times of covid. I’ve been making a ton of samples the last month to just give away a bunch.
2) Selling other things like lotion bars and balms.
3) Displays
4) Schlepping to and fro.
These are just a few areas I can think of that I’d love to hear your experienced tips and words of wisdom on. Of course, I also plan on perusing this section of the forum extensively.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 22, 2021)

I love my market! It's not a large one, 45 or so vendors; the organizers are amazing, very supportive and both fellow vendors and customers are amazing. A lot of them have become friends.

I do occasionally have samples but not of soap. I also do some bath & body and I have small samples of hand/body lotions that I seal in tiny (3 ml or so) foil pouches. If I were to provide soap samples, they would be in a small ziplock baggie with a card or a label.

As far as other products, check with the organizers. I let our organizers know right away that I make soaps and bath & body. I'm generally the only soap maker at our market but occasionally there will be another soap maker. They sell soap exclusively. They're also a larger (than me) company that has their own b&m shop in another town and sell in several local markets.

Displays are the fun part.... at least, I think so. You do want to have different levels, keep the eyes moving. If you search Pinterest for market displays, you'll get a lot of hits and a lot of ideas.

Schlepping to and fro? I store my soaps in the lids from paper boxes (I work in a print shop and have a nearly endless supply). They're somewhat stackable, depending on what's in them. I also use the wooden crates (see photo) to carry items. Others use plastic tubs that are stackable. My husband is my set up helper, carrying things from the vehicle (I drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee) to the table (or tent). I've seen several vendors with fold up wagons to ferry things back and forth; I'm thinking of getting one but at this point, I can't quite justify it.

Is this market indoors or outdoors? If outdoors, you will want a tent. Some markets have specific requirements for tents (i.e. must be white), ours doesn't. Are you expected to provide your own table(s)? If so, you'll need to get one. If not, you'll want to know what size tables are provided so you can organize a table covering. Our market has 8' tables available but prefer that we provide our own. I have a 6' and a 4' table; I use the 6' table if I'm indoors and both tables if I'm outdoors.

Here are a couple of pictures of my set up as it was towards the end of last season. Non-food vendors are still not allowed at our markets here in BC (don't get me started).


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 22, 2021)

Misschief said:


> I love my market! It's not a large one, 45 or so vendors; the organizers are amazing, very supportive and both fellow vendors and customers are amazing. A lot of them have become friends.
> 
> I do occasionally have samples but not of soap. I also do some bath & body and I have small samples of hand/body lotions that I seal in tiny (3 ml or so) foil pouches. If I were to provide soap samples, they would be in a small ziplock baggie with a card or a label.
> 
> ...


I was hoping you’d have some tips, but WOW!! Thank you so much for so many great ideas. I’ll be lost on Pinterest for the rest of the day now.  
Thank you!!



Misschief said:


> I love my market! It's not a large one, 45 or so vendors; the organizers are amazing, very supportive and both fellow vendors and customers are amazing. A lot of them have become friends.
> 
> I do occasionally have samples but not of soap. I also do some bath & body and I have small samples of hand/body lotions that I seal in tiny (3 ml or so) foil pouches. If I were to provide soap samples, they would be in a small ziplock baggie with a card or a label.
> 
> ...


I love your wooden crates!!! And selling soap dishes is a great idea! Is that what those sponges are?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 22, 2021)

The jury is still out on samples.  Some people have stated on this forum that you'll get a bunch a sample takers, but no buyers.  I agree this would happen, so I keep samples ( if i have any) out of view and only offer them to people who I think would benefit (and purchase eventually).  Or I will give a sample of a particular soap (as a gift-with-purchase) to someone who has bought other soaps.
Agree with the different levels - don't have it all flat. Put some shelves or stands ( three layered cake stands can be good) up onto your table tops to create height and visual interest.
I share a stand with my sister who does mosaics, so we create a nice display with our items, using props such as old wooden crates, and old suitcases, baskets, hanging items etc, with hessian matting.


----------



## amd (Feb 22, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> 1) Samples in times of covid. I’ve been making a ton of samples the last month to just give away a bunch.


I used to do this to, but I've downsized as it really doesn't bring repeat customers. I do package my endcuts as samples and sell them either at the peddlers market for $1 each (this pretty much just covers packaging and label, as I've already accounted their cost into the full bar size). I do keep some handy to add to bags when customers buy, they can try a different fragrance than what they bought, and I add one to every online order that ships. I just don't go out of my way to make and handout samples. When I did do it, I packaged in a simple 2"x3" ziploc bag and used an address label with the soap name and my website.



TashaBird said:


> 2) Selling other things like lotion bars and balms.


If this is something your target market is interested in, then I would do them. However if you want your focus to be soap, and selling to customers who want soap, then I wouldn't worry about it. Also be aware of what sells in your area. In my area, balms and lotion bars have very little interest so they aren't worth my time. They're also not what my customers are interested in.



TashaBird said:


> 3) Displays


Keep it simple. When I first started doing shows my hubby (then boyfriend) made me a nice shelf that is easy to assemble/dissassemble and I used it for about 3 markets, then decided I needed to be fancy pants, spent a lot of money and time changing up my display for 4 years while that shelf collected dust... Remembered it in 2019, used it for one market and so many people commented on how nice it looked, that I realized how dumb I was being and had my hubby make me a second shelf. [I haven't yet gotten the nerve to ask him to make me a third shelf as he still gives me a bit of grief over my years of being "noncommittal" - and yes he's talking about shelving and not how long it took me to marry him...] When I get home I'll look for pics of my display, and pull the shelf out for some closeup pics of how it goes together. It needs to get dusted anyways for a market in 2 weeks... It's a fairly simple design and I think you and your hubby are handy, yes?

Table cloths - make sure they go all the way to the floor. Under table space is great for keeping inventory, but you don't want the customers to see it when they walk by. Make sure your tables are sturdy and don't wobble at the slightest glance. If your tables don't have adjustable height, use bed risers to raise the tables up. Especially if you have product sitting on the table and not on a shelf. The less a customer has to bend over or look down to see something, the more likely they are to notice and buy it.

While I do have business cards, I try not to hand them out at markets. At my checkout area I have a sign hanging that says "Need a biz card, take a pic" and then list out my contact info, social media, and even a quick list of additional products that I offer (Custom orders for special skin needs or group gifting, Wedding favors, gift baskets, things like that). Keep the words minimal and to the point. Business cards are great, but too often I find they end up in the trash once the customer gets home. If you can get customers to take a picture, you are in their phone and people are more likely to keep a picture and remember you later. I see a lot more people after the market who tell me they took the picture.

Don't get too crazy with the signs. Most people don't read them anyways. I have slimmed down my signage to: the biz card sign, price signs for products (I keep all my soaps the same price so that I only need one sign, and do that for all my product lineups), and my credit card sign w/ min purchase. Although I have been debating adding a small sign to each shelf to highlight "these soaps are coconut milk" or "these soaps are aloe", I haven't done it yet because it gives me a reason to interact with customers. Don't put up so many signs that people think you are a sign vendor! LOL

Leave yourself and the customers some space on the table - some customers may have a cup of coffee or something like that to set down while they are looking at your things. Especially important while you are checking them out. You do not need to cover every square inch of your table - in fact, you should build in blank spaces into your display so that the customer does not feel visually overwhelmed. Keep decorative items to a minimum for this reason as well. Let your products be the decoration!



TashaBird said:


> 4) Schlepping to and fro.


I had bought some low profile totes with locking lids/handles - I think they're called under the bed storage totes? I got them at WalMart, they run about $12-13 each - and I used to just pack all the soap I could into each tote. They got darn heavy especially when I was setting up by myself. This was also how I stored soaps at home. I changed my at home storage a few years ago when I discovered how much bleeding the scents were doing into one another and concern for allowing the soap to breathe. I ordered baseball card boxes (I think I got mine from BCW) that were the width of my totes, so now when I pack for a show, I just grab the box off the shelf and pack it into the tote. Each box is labeled on two sides so that I can see the soap name without opening the tote (saves time when restocking during market), and also when the tote is opened (saves time when packing up for a show). I don't get as much soap in a tote, but at least I can carry two totes by myself now... Oh, and I also pack my totes the same way I'm going to setup for a show. So every thing that goes on "Display 1 Shelf 1" is in the same tote, "Display 1 Shelf 2", etc. and the totes are also labeled that way (again, this helps too when restocking at markets). This is really handy if you have someone helping you setup or tear down, a quick explanation that "this is display 1, this is shelf 1, 2, 3" and they can just do it. Also really handy if you are running late to get setup at a show. [ahem, ask me how I know] There is no such thing as too organized as far as I'm concerned, especially if you have any anxiety about dealing with people...

If you can't park close to where you need to setup, and don't have to worry about stairs, a utility cart is a lifesaver! I picked one up at the home improvement store for $70 on sale, it was the best money I ever spent for market expenses.

Cash box. Debit cards are becoming more common at markets, so have a card reader. The last market I did I had $300 in debit sales. If you feel you need to set a minimum purchase amount for debit purchases, make sure you have a sign. 

A variety of bag sizes for customer purchases. I've been caught several times with only small bags and have had to send people home with several bags. Make sure your bags are durable for your product. If they break from the weight of two or three soaps, probably not a good choice.

Depending on how large your setup is, maybe having shopping baskets for customers. Right now my setup is 3 tables, so customers tend to pick up things and then set them down on another table and forget where they set them down. I found that a couple dollar store baskets made it really easy for customers to shop across all three tables. If you only have one table, probably not necessary, but something to think about as you grow.

ummm.... I have a lot more stuff I wish I had known 6 years ago... but this is a good start! Good luck!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 22, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I was hoping you’d have some tips, but WOW!! Thank you so much for so many great ideas. I’ll be lost on Pinterest for the rest of the day now.
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> I love your wooden crates!!! And selling soap dishes is a great idea! Is that what those sponges are?


They're not soap dishes per se, they're soap lifts, meant to keep the soap from sitting in water. People love them! I buy them on Amazon, 20 at a time, and they fly off the table.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 22, 2021)

@amd that was so incredibly helpful! WOW! Thank you so much! I’m probably at 1 table for now, but maybe one large one small. I will get some risers to get folks visually closer to the products. And, I’d love to see what your hubs built! My garage is seriously wall to wall shelves. This last year has been a shelf building extravaganza! Apparently my hubs shelf-builds when he’s stressed. I never knew!  He would love an opportunity to build me displays!
Thanks again for such a thorough and useful response. You’re very generous!



KiwiMoose said:


> The jury is still out on samples.  Some people have stated on this forum that you'll get a bunch a sample takers, but no buyers.  I agree this would happen, so I keep samples ( if i have any) out of view and only offer them to people who I think would benefit (and purchase eventually).  Or I will give a sample of a particular soap (as a gift-with-purchase) to someone who has bought other soaps.
> Agree with the different levels - don't have it all flat. Put some shelves or stands ( three layered cake stands can be good) up onto your table tops to create height and visual interest.
> I share a stand with my sister who does mosaics, so we create a nice display with our items, using props such as old wooden crates, and old suitcases, baskets, hanging items etc, with hessian matting.
> View attachment 54312
> ...


WOW what a gorgeous and colorful stand! You and your sister are both so creative!!I love the idea of old suitcases and hanging things too! Brilliant! Thank you!!


----------



## Angie Gail (Feb 22, 2021)

Definitely get a wagon (Academy has foldable wagons) or put your stuff in a big storage tote with wheels (I get mine at Wal-Mart). Here's a couple pics from one of our shows last December. We're still working out our display too and I'm trying to add more height.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 22, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> @amd Apparently my hubs shelf-builds when he’s stressed. I never knew!  He would love an opportunity to build me displays!
> Thanks again for such a thorough and useful response. You’re very generous!


We need to get hubs nice and stressed and put some wooden planks in front of him then! lol


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 22, 2021)

Angie Gail said:


> Definitely get a wagon (Academy has foldable wagons) or put your stuff in a big storage tote with wheels (I get mine at Wal-Mart). Here's a couple pics from one of our shows last December. We're still working out our display too and I'm trying to add more height.


That’s a beautiful booth! VERY inspiring!!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 22, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I was hoping you’d have some tips, but WOW!! Thank you so much for so many great ideas. I’ll be lost on Pinterest for the rest of the day now.
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> I love your wooden crates!!! And selling soap dishes is a great idea! Is that what those sponges are?


Wait.... what are you thinking are sponges???

The wooden crates were made by one of my print shop customers. He makes tons of them and when I asked him for three, he gave them to me. Normally, he glues apple/fruit labels on the ends and sells them like hotcakes.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 22, 2021)

Misschief said:


> Wait.... what are you thinking are sponges???


----------



## Misschief (Feb 22, 2021)

Ok... I missed seeing those in the pic. Yup, soap lifts. They're made of plastic; I get them here: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07SH6W69G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Angie Gail (Feb 22, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> That’s a beautiful booth! VERY inspiring!!


Thanks! I practice the set ups at home and I think that's the most fun part.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 23, 2021)

Misschief said:


> Ok... I missed seeing those in the pic. Yup, soap lifts. They're made of plastic; I get them here: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07SH6W69G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That’s a great idea! I’ve been eye balling some bulk bamboo dishes that are pretty inexpensive and low profile.

This is starting to feel exciting! Still nervous, but excited.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 23, 2021)

If anyone can do it, @TashaBird you can. I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Relle (Feb 23, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> The jury is still out on samples.  Some people have stated on this forum that you'll get a bunch a sample takers, but no buyers.  I agree this would happen, so I keep samples ( if i have any) out of view and only offer them to people who I think would benefit (and purchase eventually).  Or I will give a sample of a particular soap (as a gift-with-purchase) to someone who has bought other soaps.
> Agree with the different levels - don't have it all flat. Put some shelves or stands ( three layered cake stands can be good) up onto your table tops to create height and visual interest.
> I share a stand with my sister who does mosaics, so we create a nice display with our items, using props such as old wooden crates, and old suitcases, baskets, hanging items etc, with hessian matting.
> View attachment 54312
> ...


Kiwi, noticed your soap isn't covered. How do you cope with wind, dust and people picking them up and putting them to their nose to smell all the time.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 23, 2021)

Here is another way to get elevation and table real estate. You can purchase telescoping tables that you can elevate behind your tables and use inexpensive boards elevated and different levels and make fitted covers for them. I just used a table cloth for making the covers. My pics are not necessarily current since I have had no markets in approx 1.5 yrs now. Sorry about some of the crates showing in the back I was still setting up.

Sorry, the last picture is blurry but you will see I also liked step acrylic stands for lotions and setting out samples. I used end slices of my soap loaves for smell samples and pump bottles for lotion samples. For solid lotions, I used small birch wood sample sticks with a small pail for trash.

Make sure you have a good selection to attract people to your booth. If your market manager will allow it Rubber ducks are a great seller and a great attraction. I used to have a full table of rubber ducks that I sold for $2 each or 3 for $5 and many nights I paid my $60 booth space selling my duckies. You cannot imagine how many adults buy ducks but they certainly attract the kidlets which bring mom and dad to your booth. I actually had some that would come every week to see if I had new ducks.

ETA: People tend to pick up free samples because people love freebies, but my experience was you very seldom got a sale from a sample. While banners are a great idea if money is short I would put it toward the bottom of the list. I sold for 10 yrs with no banner. My labels and display brought customers to my booth. Granted if your booth is sparse you need a banner. I had up to ten tables in my booth at most of my markets.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 23, 2021)

Relle said:


> Kiwi, noticed your soap isn't covered. How do you cope with wind, dust and people picking them up and putting them to their nose to smell all the time.


I cope   
Most of mine are in a little organza bags, but I put some out on big platters at the front because it attracts people.  It's high turnover so it's never been a problem.  The other soap lady across the way from me has hers piled high (naked) in big bins.  It just seems to be the Kiwi (NZ) way I guess.


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 23, 2021)

Not specific to soap, but I spent a few years doing markets with my glass work and a lot of the advice will translate. You've had some good tips already, I'll try not to repeat them. 

Firstly, think about which qualities of your soap do you want to emphasize? This will be informed by your target customer, the type of people who shop at the market. For example, are your products natural, vegan, artisanal? Those will attract a different audience from handmade, fun and bubbly... Use these words to think about your stall. Piled high and selling them cheap? Go for bright colours, both in your table cover colours and clothing. Or are they more expensive and sophisticated? Dress your table and yourself appropriately. 
The more luxurious your image, the more space you need between products. Dark colours, luxury fabrics on the table and a minimalist aesthetic mean you'll likely sell fewer items, but at a higher price. 

Depending on your price points, put your most expensive, luxury items highest on the display in the middle, you want them at or close to eye level if possible. This holds true no matter what your general pricing levels are. 

Lowest on the table, and right at the front, you may want some small, possibly brightly coloured, cheaper items to attract the kids. Could be something like a basket of lip balms, rubber ducks, small sample sizes /offcuts (if you don't have many small soaps you can cut a few full sized bars into small bits) and sell them at 3/5 for $x. 

It's good to have a few items that are cheaper, even pocket money prices, either for kids or for folks who want to buy something but aren't sure about a full price item yet. This is especially true if your core product is a premium, fairly expensive item. Folks like to feel that they're getting a bargain! 

A banner isn't very expensive and can be a good way to bring your branding to the stall. It can go behind you in a gazebo, or at the front of the table if the market is indoors. It's not essential for your first market, but if you'll continue then do consider it. 

I like to include a photo of myself working somewhere on the table or banner, to emphasise the fact that they were made my hand, by the person standing behind the table... Perhaps one of you cutting a bar might be appropriate? Or pouring the soap batter?

I agree with the card machine suggestion, if possible. I lost a load of sales at first because folks carry less cash these days, and if they do bring cash to a market, once it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## TheGecko (Feb 23, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> 1) Samples in times of covid. I’ve been making a ton of samples the last month to just give away a bunch.



Samples go with purchase...even small purchases.  



> 2) Selling other things like lotion bars and balms.



Soap, Lotion Bars and Whipped Body Butter.  I had set aside a jar of Unscented Butter and used a plastic flat thingy that I could wipe off and dip in IPA.



> 3) Displays



I bought a half dozen Expandable Racks and Expandable Racks 2.  I normally box my soap, but all my display soaps is shrink wrapped so folks can easily pick them up, look at them, smell them, whatever...then I can easily sanitize for the next person.  I usually have two of each for display, to give the alcohol smell a chance to go away.



> 4) Schlepping to and fro.



I...have a Wheeled Cart with a Cargo Net. I measured the interior space and bottom shelf, and my soaps and sundries and then bought plastic see-through containers. With careful planning, you can actually get a LOT of stuff in that cart and it also has a fold-down shelf. 

Right now, my sister and I split the cost of a space and since we do the market in her town, her husband brings the tables and gazebo and set them up for us (he gets paid in soap).


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 25, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Here is another way to get elevation and table real estate. You can purchase telescoping tables that you can elevate behind your tables and use inexpensive boards elevated and different levels and make fitted covers for them. I just used a table cloth for making the covers. My pics are not necessarily current since I have had no markets in approx 1.5 yrs now. Sorry about some of the crates showing in the back I was still setting up.
> 
> Sorry, the last picture is blurry but you will see I also liked step acrylic stands for lotions and setting out samples. I used end slices of my soap loaves for smell samples and pump bottles for lotion samples. For solid lotions, I used small birch wood sample sticks with a small pail for trash.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous displays!!!



Babyshoes said:


> Not specific to soap, but I spent a few years doing markets with my glass work and a lot of the advice will translate. You've had some good tips already, I'll try not to repeat them.
> 
> Firstly, think about which qualities of your soap do you want to emphasize? This will be informed by your target customer, the type of people who shop at the market. For example, are your products natural, vegan, artisanal? Those will attract a different audience from handmade, fun and bubbly... Use these words to think about your stall. Piled high and selling them cheap? Go for bright colours, both in your table cover colours and clothing. Or are they more expensive and sophisticated? Dress your table and yourself appropriately.
> The more luxurious your image, the more space you need between products. Dark colours, luxury fabrics on the table and a minimalist aesthetic mean you'll likely sell fewer items, but at a higher price.
> ...


I love the suggestion of visual placements since I’m focusing on soap as art. (Fancy soap!)
ive made a ton of decent sized samples over the last few weeks maybe ill sell them for $1.

which card readers do you all use and why?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 25, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Here is another way to get elevation and table real estate. You can purchase telescoping tables that you can elevate behind your tables and use inexpensive boards elevated and different levels and make fitted covers for them. I just used a table cloth for making the covers. My pics are not necessarily current since I have had no markets in approx 1.5 yrs now. Sorry about some of the crates showing in the back I was still setting up.
> 
> Sorry, the last picture is blurry but you will see I also liked step acrylic stands for lotions and setting out samples. I used end slices of my soap loaves for smell samples and pump bottles for lotion samples. For solid lotions, I used small birch wood sample sticks with a small pail for trash.
> 
> ...


Beautiful display's & such valuable advise. My next venture selling @ the open markets. I was a Demonstrator Manager yrs ago for three different Costcos' I loved training my girls how to sale product's.  It was so much fun interacting w/ the customers. Of all the different jobs I've had over the years being a product Demonstrator was one of the most enjoyable' tell Ive discovered Soaping .


----------



## KimW (Feb 25, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Here is another way to get elevation and table real estate. You can purchase telescoping tables that you can elevate behind your tables and use inexpensive boards elevated and different levels and make fitted covers for them. I just used a table cloth for making the covers. My pics are not necessarily current since I have had no markets in approx 1.5 yrs now. Sorry about some of the crates showing in the back I was still setting up.
> 
> Sorry, the last picture is blurry but you will see I also liked step acrylic stands for lotions and setting out samples. I used end slices of my soap loaves for smell samples and pump bottles for lotion samples. For solid lotions, I used small birch wood sample sticks with a small pail for trash.
> 
> ...


Wow - such GREAT info here.  Thanks so much for taking the time to share!



Babyshoes said:


> Not specific to soap, but I spent a few years doing markets with my glass work and a lot of the advice will translate. You've had some good tips already, I'll try not to repeat them.
> 
> Firstly, think about which qualities of your soap do you want to emphasize? This will be informed by your target customer, the type of people who shop at the market. For example, are your products natural, vegan, artisanal? Those will attract a different audience from handmade, fun and bubbly... Use these words to think about your stall. Piled high and selling them cheap? Go for bright colours, both in your table cover colours and clothing. Or are they more expensive and sophisticated? Dress your table and yourself appropriately.
> The more luxurious your image, the more space you need between products. Dark colours, luxury fabrics on the table and a minimalist aesthetic mean you'll likely sell fewer items, but at a higher price.
> ...


Wow great advise.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 25, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I love the suggestion of visual placements since I’m focusing on soap as art. (Fancy soap!)
> ive made a ton of decent sized samples over the last few weeks maybe ill sell them for $1.
> 
> which card readers do you all use and why?


I use Square and love it.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 25, 2021)

Misschief said:


> I use Square and love it.


Do you have a referral code so you can benefit if we sign up?


----------



## Misschief (Feb 25, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Do you have a referral code so you can benefit if we sign up?


You benefit as well. We both get some free processing. 









						Signup for Square to redeem your free processing offer!
					

Process your first $1,000 without any fees.




					squareup.com
				




I am in Canada, though, so that code may not work for you. Any fellow Canadians are welcome to use it, though.


----------



## amd (Feb 25, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> which card readers do you all use and why?


I use square too. It works with my website through them to keep all inventory current. I spent the money on the chip reader as it does offer more protection to you and your customers for fraud security... Plus you know, hands free so I don't have to handle people's cards. They offer a free reader as well, but it isn't as secure.

Sorry it took so long to get shelf pics, I had to find them in the garage! Plus good thing we had this conversation because one leg has cracked wood so hubs will need to fix it or cut me a new one. Also, sorry about the glare, we finally have sunshine so finding a spot to take pics was tricky...









The shelves are a simple notch and insert, 6 piece setup. Makes it easy to haul and setup. I try to leave as much room as possible in my vehicle for product! The shelf is 36" long and stands 18" high, and 12" deep, which leaves nice space around the shelves for price signs, other product or blank space. The height is good too, for putting things at eye level for customers. Mine are painted black so my product colors standout. I also really like that the back is open so I can restock from the back.

Hubby said if you want the specifics of how he built them, he can send you drawings, measurements, and bill of material too. He's a drafter by day (soap display maker and mold maker by night hahaha) so he can make you nice drawings.

ETA here's my square link if Misschief doesn't work Process $1,000 without fees when you activate a Square account with my link: Signup for Square to redeem your free processing offer!


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 2, 2021)

“When I get home I'll look for pics of my display, and pull the shelf out for some closeup pics of how it goes together. It needs to get dusted anyways for a market in 2 weeks... It's a fairly simple design and I think you and your hubby are handy, yes?”
@amd I’d love to see the design your husband made! Is that possible. I’m looking up all kinds of ideas. We’re handy and might like to build some thing.s


----------



## Catscankim (Mar 2, 2021)

How much product do you guys bring with you to the market for a four hour event? I was asked to join a market here, and the lady kept texting me if I was ready yet and I kept putting her off...it was right around xmas time, as I was selling soaps in person...and my stock was diminishing, so I didn't want to do the market if I didn't have enough product. I mean, I definitely had enough product to fill a table, and maybe even restock once or twice. Giving myself a lot of credit here on the sales, but I didn't want to go bare before the end of the event because understandably you cannot pack up if you ran out (because they don't want customers to think that it is over by seeing vendors leaving).

I probably have enough now. But not sure how much is considered enough. This would be soaps exclusively, and maybe some soap dishes or lifts. 10x10 tent. It still wouldn't be for a few more weeks anyway, because I still have to get the tent and table. My friend said he would lend them to me, but I might as well just buy them.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 2, 2021)

I took a min of 40 different soaps to all my weekly markets, and you can see from my earlier posts I had tables with lotions, and various other products, plus my crochet hats. I set out a very large amount of product.


----------



## Catscankim (Mar 2, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I took a min of 40 different soaps to all my weekly markets, and you can see from my earlier posts I had tables with lotions, and various other products, plus my crochet hats. I set out a very large amount of product.


I can only sell homemade soap in Florida...no other BnB products. I was thinking about pens with a logo as giveaways as opposed to biz cards. Everybody keeps their favorite pen right LOL. I know I would never get a free pen and throw it away.


----------



## Misschief (Mar 2, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I can only sell homemade soap in Florida...no other BnB products. I was thinking about pens with a logo as giveaways as opposed to biz cards. Everybody keeps their favorite pen right LOL. I know I would never get a free pen and throw it away.



A lovely idea but it still costs you more than biz cards would. I try to have a dozen or so soaps. I think it depends on your market, to be honest. The one I attend is a fairly small market so I don't feel that I need to crowd my table(s). My market is in an agricultural area with some very high end homes and orchards so I try to market accordingly (successfully or not is up for debate). 

I'm also finding that, now that I have 3 years under my belt, my customers know me and know how to find me and seek me out on my social media.


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 2, 2021)

There was another soap table at the last week I went to this market I”m going to do who had a 4‘x 4‘ table with maybe 50 bars of soap total. Some of these booths are super small. It’s kind of cute, and keeps me from feeling too much pressure.
Bumping up my request for @amd to maybe show me the display rack her spouse built.
Edit: Oops, sorry, how it posted your response above my question, I do not know. But, I see it now. Thank you!!



Catscankim said:


> I can only sell homemade soap in Florida...no other BnB products. I was thinking about pens with a logo as giveaways as opposed to biz cards. Everybody keeps their favorite pen right LOL. I know I would never get a free pen and throw it away.


I’m going to make a sign and ask folks to take a picture of it, instead of cards. That was mentioned earlier in the thread, and I’ve done that at markets myself for a long time. I’ve also started making samples, and just ordered some little baggies and small ingredient labels.


----------



## amd (Mar 2, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Edit: Oops, sorry, how it posted your response above my question, I do not know. But, I see it now. Thank you!!


LOL, because I posted it last Thursday! My display setup pics are old, but I'm doing a mock setup this weekend for a show in 2 weeks, so I will take some pictures then so you can see it with the signs and product on the actual tables.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 2, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I took a min of 40 different soaps to all my weekly markets, and you can see from my earlier posts I had tables with lotions, and various other products, plus my crochet hats.


I love your crochet hats! I'll take one of each!


----------



## Rsapienza (Mar 6, 2021)

I transport my soaps in a hard shell suitcase on wheels. I have previously used boxes and/or totes, and this is hands down the easiest method for me. I wrap each batch in Kraft paper (I always save packing paper from Amazon or other shipments). I pack them so there is no movement during transport.
I agree on a tablecloth that goes to the ground. Not only does it look more polished, it also hides my suitcase, tent bag, etc...
I have a market checklist that I have printed out to make sure I have everything. I think I may have got it from someone here. I use PayPal Here for cards, but always make sure to have an adequate amount in change. It seems like it's always the first customer of the day that wants to pay for an eight dollar bar of soap with a $100 dollar bill. The more markets you do, the more you figure out what works for you. Good luck


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 6, 2021)

Just waiting for my sellers permit to come in the mail to finish up my application. I hope it all works out! I’m sure it will be a learning process as I go. All my friends/customers who I tell that I’m considering doing the market have been super supportive and said they’ll come visit. It always looks good to have folks looking at your stuff!


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 18, 2021)

It’s fine. I’m not freaking out. Everything is fine.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 18, 2021)

Awwww you are going to do great! Outside in the fresh air, with friends coming to see you... and you get to TALK ABOUT YOUR SOAP. Sounds like a great day to me.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Mar 18, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> It’s fine. I’m not freaking out. Everything is fine.



You got this.


----------



## KimW (Mar 18, 2021)

Just do like @The_Phoenix and listen to Barry White whispering, "You got this, baby..."


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 18, 2021)

You got this, baby. @TashaBird


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 18, 2021)

It’s dawned on me that I’m not only doing something totally new and outside my comfort zone. But, I’m going from almost total isolation and zero social life/interaction, to a very peopley event! I’m not sure I know how to people any more!!!
I just need to move some soap, so I can make more soap.

Been finishing up wrapping and labeling a bunch of new soap. Just made two batches of balms and one batch of lotion bars, 2 more prepped for tomorrow. Set up square. Tomorrow I’ll set up everything and the hubs and I will “role play” (his words ) a sale to make sure everything works. 
I luv my little bathtub! Going to fill it with soaps!

I’ve got hella samples! I might not always keep it up, but might as well start generous.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 19, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> It’s dawned on me that I’m not only doing something totally new and outside my comfort zone. But, I’m going from almost total isolation and zero social life/interaction, to a very peopley event! I’m not sure I know how to people any more!!!
> I just need to move some soap, so I can make more soap.


You’re going to do great! Go people your merry heart out. And geek out on soap with said people.

And that little bathtub! Adorable!


----------



## AliOop (Mar 19, 2021)

I was just talking with @Todd Ziegler about the reality that giving out samples and testers (aka, giving away some soap for free) is almost imperative for getting people to try your product without spending a fortune on advertising.

With so many soapers out there, and the fact that soap is such a personal product that people either like or don't like, you may need to do a lot of giving away to begin with. And if not, and if people are happy to buy without samples, then more power to ya! Just don't feel discouraged if there is more given away at the beginning. You make great soap, so eventually it will pay off.


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 20, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I was just talking with @Todd Ziegler about the reality that giving out samples and testers (aka, giving away some soap for free) is almost imperative for getting people to try your product without spending a fortune on advertising.
> 
> With so many soapers out there, and the fact that soap is such a personal product that people either like or don't like, you may need to do a lot of giving away to begin with. And if not, and if people are happy to buy without samples, then more power to ya! Just don't feel discouraged if there is more given away at the beginning. You make great soap, so eventually it will pay off.


I was telling the hubs today that my sample offering plan is “shock and awe!” 
I hope to give out as many samples as possible this Sunday. Probably not so many in the future. But, I’ve got quite the stockpile right now! If they like it, come back next month and buy some soap, or go to the website on the sample label. 
My whole skin care line, and all my soaps, except my salt soap, is tallow based. So I know this will be a community outreach and education project. But that’s my thing so. Just going to see how it goes.


----------



## SoapSisters (Mar 20, 2021)

@TashaBird I LOVE your display!! Very well stocked and colorful AND extremely organized. Just beautiful! Good luck on market day!


----------



## Catscankim (Mar 20, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I was just talking with @Todd Ziegler about the reality that giving out samples and testers (aka, giving away some soap for free) is almost imperative for getting people to try your product without spending a fortune on advertising.
> 
> With so many soapers out there, and the fact that soap is such a personal product that people either like or don't like, you may need to do a lot of giving away to begin with. And if not, and if people are happy to buy without samples, then more power to ya! Just don't feel discouraged if there is more given away at the beginning. You make great soap, so eventually it will pay off.


AGREED!! I've sold for MLMs for years, and in the past few years it was all handmade soap and natural products. I am a firm believer that you need to hand out generously to get customers to like your product. I am not big on "selling". I don't have the personality for that. But if I give something away and put some stuff on social media....I will get calls/texts. And soap scraps and bits given away cost nearly nothing. For my last mlm that I sold for...soap scraps cost $1.25 (per the company). So I used to cut up a bar of soap myself into chunks/hotel sized bars, and give it away. Now I just spent $8 and gained 5-6 customers.  At the time I didn't even realize that they were scraps and ends that they were selling.

I would set up a "station" at the kitchen sink for a hand spa with our liquid soap and  a dollop of scrub for a complimentary hand spa and sell tons of scrub and liquid soap. I had a two hour party and sold $1200 worth of product from the $12 + $16 jars of scrub and LS that I put at the sink that I purchased myself.

I did not come up with this concept myself. It was something I learned while selling MLM. But my point is...samples, even occasional full sized products, generate sales and repeat customers (a glass or two of wine helps generate bigger sales LOL)


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 20, 2021)

@Catscankim I wish we could have wine!


----------



## AliOop (Mar 20, 2021)

@TashaBird fantastic display! Can't wait to hear how it goes; is it today??


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 20, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I love your crochet hats! I'll take one of each!


If you are serious I can take some pics of some of my hats I have left. I still have a crate full.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 20, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I was just talking with @Todd Ziegler about the reality that giving out samples and testers (aka, giving away some soap for free) is almost imperative for getting people to try your product without spending a fortune on advertising.
> 
> With so many soapers out there, and the fact that soap is such a personal product that people either like or don't like, you may need to do a lot of giving away to begin with. And if not, and if people are happy to buy without samples, then more power to ya! Just don't feel discouraged if there is more given away at the beginning. You make great soap, so eventually it will pay off.


I personally found giving away samples just did not generate enough business to make it worthwhile. People love freebies and would pick them up whether they were really interested in handmade soap or not. When I was giving out soap I would ask if they happened to try a sample when I did not recognize a customer and usually the answer was, "What Sample,?" I would guess less than 2% of my sales were from customers returning after trying a sample soap. What I did do was have sample soaps if someone asked if I had a small sample they could try. Most people do not know a good soap from a bad soap and purchase for the smell, and a few purchase for colors.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 20, 2021)

In November of last year, a local salon approached me to carry my soaps in their salon. She also asked if I could provide sample bars for her to give to her clients. I cut 24 bars down into fourths, shrink wrapped, and labeled each and every one. The clients she gave the samples to LOVED the soap, and yet the wholesale inventory she has on-hand hasn’t budged much. She did confess to me, though, that she keeps dipping into her stock for her own personal use, which is encouraging.

I’m not trying to dissuade you from providing samples. I like giving away free stuff! Just to set a realistic expectation. More than your soap, it’s your personality people will remember. People buy from people they like. Come up with super catchy things to get their attention, “Do you bathe regularly?”

They’ll give you an odd look but it’ll get their attention. Then just strike up conversation. And don’t just dive into talking about your soap. Ask them if they go to the market regularly. Ask them if they’re as excited as you to be out and about with a feeling of normalcy. Make it about THEM, not your soap or you. Then, wait for them to start looking at the soap. And DO NOT say ANYTHING about price until they ask. THEN geek-out on your soap and talk about your passion.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 20, 2021)

Good point, Carolyn. I was honestly thinking more of situations outside of the market context, such as giving samples to family, friends, people we meet via work, etc. - kind of how CatscanKim does at her workplace.


----------



## Misschief (Mar 20, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I personally found giving away samples just did not generate enough business to make it worthwhile. People love freebies and would pick them up whether they were really interested in handmade soap or not. When I was giving out soap I would ask if they happened to try a sample when I did not recognize a customer and usually the answer was, "What Sample,?" I would guess less than 2% of my sales were from customers returning after trying a sample soap. What I did do was have sample soaps if someone asked if I had a small sample they could try. Most people do not know a good soap from a bad soap and purchase for the smell, and a few purchase for colors.


You said it a lot better than I could have. Samples, other than lotion samples, did nothing for me.


----------



## Misschief (Mar 20, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> In November of last year, a local salon approached me to carry my soaps in their salon. She also asked if I could provide sample bars for her to give to her clients. I cut 24 bars down into fourths, shrink wrapped, and labeled each and every one. The clients she gave the samples to LOVED the soap, and yet the wholesale inventory she has on-hand hasn’t budged much. She did confess to me, though, that she keeps dipping into her stock for her own personal use, which is encouraging.
> 
> I’m not trying to dissuade you from providing samples. I like giving away free stuff! Just to set a realistic expectation. More than your soap, it’s your personality people will remember. People buy from people they like. Come up with super catchy things to get their attention, “Do you bathe regularly?”
> 
> They’ll give you an odd look but it’ll get their attention. Then just strike up conversation. And don’t just dive into talking about your soap. Ask them if they go to the market regularly. Ask them if they’re as excited as you to be out and about with a feeling of normalcy. Make it about THEM, not your soap or you. Then, wait for them to start looking at the soap. And DO NOT say ANYTHING about price until they ask. THEN geek-out on your soap and talk about your passion.


Yup, yup, yup.... THIS!!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 21, 2021)

Go get ‘em, Tiger!  (aka., @TashaBird) 

Rawr!!!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 21, 2021)

I will also add, I did a Wine Tasting in the city several years where my Friday night market was located. This was my largest market with an estimated over 5k attendance per Friday night. The point was this Wine Tasting was a huge yearly event bringing out residents from neighboring cities that did not regularly attend the Friday market. We poured wrapped and labeled 500 flower sample soaps, just under 1 oz each for giveaways. I would guess I maybe could count the sales I received on one hand.

I also stopped handing out cards and also made a sign to take a picture of, cards several years ago because they are expensive and I would find them laying in the street or in the trash. People ask for cards just to ask for something and make you think they are interested. 

All markets are different and these are my experiences with selling in So Cal for over 10yrs, selling in 5 markets per week.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 21, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> If you are serious I can take some pics of some of my hats I have left. I still have a crate full.


I am serious! Please post pics/prices in the Classifieds. I prefer acrylic or cotton. Wool makes my head itch.  Of the ones pictured, I like the multi-colored striped one in the front row, lower left and the pale lavender one in the top row.


----------



## amd (Mar 23, 2021)

@TashaBird I really like your table display! The only thing I would do though is get that absolutely adorable washtub on a riser - something to give it some height above the product sitting in front of it, so it doesn't need to be much probably 2-3" by estimating in the photo - so that people can see and appreciate the adorableness! I bet people will stop to look at that tub, but it's hard to see with the product in front of it. Love love love.


----------

